# unknown snail



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's try this again in the correct forum! 

Does anyone know what kind of snail this little guy is? He came in with the plants and I don't know if he'll eat veggies with the ramshorns and the rabbitsnail or if he requires something else. I really love his shell.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks like an assassin snail. He will eat the other snails. They are awesome though. I have some that breed in one of my tanks.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> That looks like an assassin snail. He will eat the other snails. They are awesome though. I have some that breed in one of my tanks.


wow I have assassins in an other tank and they don't look like that, well I guess they do but not his coloring, although that might be because they are teeny tiny baby's. I moved him in with them so he won't kill my ramshorns or my rabbitsnail. 

Thanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love assassin snails! 

Also deleted your other thread for you


----------

